# ماذا تعرف عن فيتامين الجمال ....؟



## happy angel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اصدقائى الحبايب ...... 
ما هو فيتامين الجمال ؟

فيتامين الجمال هو مجموعة فيتامينات (ب)


وله فوائد عظيمة وجمَّة للجسم؛





وإليك فوائد هذا الفيتامين:

1_فيتامين"ب 5" يُعَدّ من أهم فيتامينات الجمال، لأنه المسئول الأول عن حماية الجلد
ومقاومة الأمراض الجلدية وشيخوخة الجلد وتجاعيده، 
كما يخفف أيضًا من تراكم الألوان وبقع الوجه،
ويعمل على قوة تماسك الشعر فيمنع تساقطه. 

2_فيتامين"ب 6" و"ب 12" من الفيتامينات الضرورية للجهاز العصبي بالجسم؛ 
حيث تساعد على تيسير عمل وظائف الجسم وجهاز المناعة والتوازن العصبي. 

3_فيتامين"ب 9" هو من الفيتامينات المسئولة عن تأخير شيب الشعر، 
كما أنه يضفي على الجلد مظهرًا جذابًا وبراقًا.


وحتى نحصل عليه يجب تناول 3 ملاعق من الخميرة مع كوب من اللبن يوميًّا 
وهويعتبر سرًّا من أسرار الجمال لكل شاب وفتاة. 

فالخميرة واللبن تعتبران من أغنى المصادر الطبيعية بمجموعة فيتامينات "ب"،
وكذلك البروتين الحيوانى لحمة سمك فراخ و البروتين النباتى كالفول والعدس
وبها نصيب معقول من الدهون. 







و .......نتمنى لكم الصحة والسعادة .........​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## andrewlovejesus (26 أكتوبر 2008)

:t9:مساء الخير عاليكم انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى او انا اول مرة لية اتسجل فى منتدى فا ممكن حد يعرفنى اى حاجة عالى المنتدى ارجوكم    اخوكم   اندرو:t9:                   :t9:


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع اخت happy angelمشكورة
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## happy angel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعه
> مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## جيلان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> فالخميرة واللبن تعتبران من أغنى المصادر الطبيعية بمجموعة فيتامينات "ب"،
> وكذلك البروتين الحيوانى لحمة سمك فراخ و البروتين النباتى كالفول والعدس
> وبها نصيب معقول من الدهون.



*هطلع بالفراخ والفول من الليلة دى
ميرسى يا حبيبتى *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلمى على المعلومات الجميله دى​


----------



## happy angel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع اخت happy angelمشكورة
> سلام المسيح
> 
> ​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## viviane tarek (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات حلوة ومفيدة
يا
:36_22_25:
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:big37:*​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات جميله جدااااااااااااا 

ومهمه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا موضوع رائع الرب يباركك صلى لى​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات راااائعة*


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هطلع بالفراخ والفول من الليلة دى
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى *



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

viviane tarek قال:


> *معلومات حلوة ومفيدة
> يا
> :36_22_25:
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> :big37:*​



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> معلومات جميله جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ومهمه
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى لمرورك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا موضوع رائع الرب يباركك صلى لى​



*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *معلومات راااائعة*



*ميرسى لمرورك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2010)

معلومات رائعة بالفعل

شكرا يا ملاكنا الجميل عالموضوع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## petit chat (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2010)

هو فين الفيتامين ده حبيبتي happy angle 
الحقيني بيه 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا هابى انجل

للمعلومة الجميلة دى
اول مرة اعرفها 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أبريل 2010)

معلومات جميلة وموضوع مفيد قوي 
شكراااااااااااا​


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 أبريل 2010)

> يجب تناول 3 ملاعق من الخميرة مع كوب من اللبن يوميًّا
> وهويعتبر سرًّا من أسرار الجمال لكل شاب وفتاة.



معلومــــــــــــــة جـــــــدا مفيـــــــده
شكرااا ليــــك  happy angle


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> معلومات رائعة بالفعل
> 
> شكرا يا ملاكنا الجميل عالموضوع
> 
> الرب يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

petit chat قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> هو فين الفيتامين ده حبيبتي happy angle
> الحقيني بيه
> ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> 
> للمعلومة الجميلة دى
> اول مرة اعرفها
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> معلومات جميلة وموضوع مفيد قوي
> شكراااااااااااا​


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

jojo_angelic قال:


> معلومــــــــــــــة جـــــــدا مفيـــــــده
> شكرااا ليــــك  happy angle


----------



## tena.barbie (1 فبراير 2012)

ma3loma gdeda w 7elwa awel mara asma3 3anha ,,, merciii gdnnn


----------

